
Contacts that Facebook collected from your phone - mnicky
https://www.facebook.com/mobile/messenger/contacts
======
alamortsubite
Why must I log in to FB to read this?

~~~
Nextgrid
It displays information from all the contacts Facebook managed to collect from
your phone if you've given it permission at the moment, so this obviously
requires an account.

~~~
alamortsubite
Thank you. From the headline I assumed it was a PR piece.

